

Integrating Google Analytics into your company loop with a Excel add-on - wslh
http://blog.databigbang.com/integrating-google-analytics-into-your-company-loop-with-microsoft-excel/

======
alexatkeplar
If you don't want to go near Excel, or you want to schedule your data fetches
from Google Analytics from the command-line, my colleague open-sourced this
earlier this week: [https://github.com/datascience/google-analytics-export-to-
cs...](https://github.com/datascience/google-analytics-export-to-csv)

